# Simple welded Christmas crafts.



## pipehack (Dec 23, 2013)

I whipped these up today. My family and I are at the age where we just make a craft or gift for Christmas instead of buying something. They turned out pretty good.


----------



## valleyboy101 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice job to be Whipped out in a day.  What kind of metal did you make the skirts out of?
Michael


----------



## Dave Smith (Dec 23, 2013)

very good job!!!!--homemade gifts are always treasured and appreciated ------thank you for reminding me to get back to using my skills and making special gifts again---I used to make them alot and need to take time out and start making them again.----Dave


----------



## pipehack (Dec 24, 2013)

valleyboy101 said:


> Nice job to be Whipped out in a day.  What kind of metal did you make the skirts out of?
> Michael



 Some 22ga. CRS. steel. Actually. Not sure if it's CRS. It's what Home Depot had. I just made sure it wasn't galvanized. Made a 7", 6", 5" , 4" and a 3" circle. Cut out a pie shape out of them, did a bunch of tack welds and used a piece of 1/4" plain rod I had in the garage. I picked up some 3"x3"x1/4" plates I picked up off a jobsite a while back for the base.  Making the cone shape was the hardest part. Used a 2" sanding disc on a pneumatic angle grinder for the swirl finish. I wasn't sure on how to do a finish on them so I left them like this. Not the best project on here, but I was happy with the final product.


----------

